# Kansas City Cowtown Sweet Spot Rub



## radioguy (Mar 7, 2014)

I used this rub on a pulled pork butt and it was truly good.  Has anybody tried to replicate the recipe? 

Or recommend something similar? 

Thanks

RG


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 7, 2014)

whats the rub ingredients?


----------



## radioguy (Mar 8, 2014)

Don't know. I tossed the jar.  Guess I'll buy another and go from there.

RG


----------

